# دراسه حركه السفن (ship Maneuverability)..*



## Eng-Maher (19 أكتوبر 2006)

Introduction Ship maneuverability is a very complex and involved subject involving the study of equations of motion involving all 6 ship movements. Analysis of these motion equations allows predictions of ship maneuverability to be made. However, many assumptions are made, so model testing is required to verify analytical results. Once built, a ship’s maneuvering characteristics are quantified during its Sea Trials. To limit the level of complexity covered in this chapter, the analytical study of the equations of motion will be ignored. However, maneuverability requirements a ship designer strives to meet will be discussed along with the devices and their arrangements that can provide them. After completing this chapter you will have an understanding of how a ship’s rudder makes a ship turn and an appreciation of other devices that improve a ship’s slow speed maneuverability.
****************************************************************
والرابط هو .................................:

http://s1.upload.sc/request/b7a6cef1c4f803296fb410e1e33bfd17/owner

مع تحياتى eng-maher:5: 
:55:


----------



## مهند المناصير (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يا ماهر
لاكن الرابط ما اشتغل عندي بسبب اعمل على شبكه محميه ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (2 يناير 2007)

أشكرك أخي ماهر 

لكن هل يمكنك التأكد من الرابط ؟

يبدو أنه لم يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل والمشكله الرئيسيه ان مواقع الرفع تعطى شهر واحد فقط لرفع الموضوع من لحظه تاريخه .. مش عارف اعمل ايه ان برفع المواضيع مره واثنين هل فى حل ..........؟؟
وبعت اقتراح فى قسم الشكاوى والاقترحات ب الملتقى .
مشكور اخى م/ ابو عمر واخى م/ مهند المناصير .


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

انظر فهرس الهندسه البحريه يوجد تعديل للرابط


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (2 يناير 2007)

شكراً للرد والتجاوب السريع أخي ماهر 

وفقك الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

أبـو عمـــر قال:


> شكراً للرد والتجاوب السريع أخي ماهر
> 
> وفقك الله



------------------------------------------

مشكور اخى م/ ابو عمر والله الموفق .


----------



## جمال كحيلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا استاذى الفاضل المهندس ماهر .... الرابط لايعمل


----------



## الكمزاري (19 أبريل 2010)

_ 
مشكور على الابرابطة.........لكن الرابطة ما اشتغل!!!!!_


----------



## sniperman (22 أبريل 2010)

*ناطرين الرابط المحدث*

أخ ماهر يرجى تحديث الرابط
مشكور سلفا
:56::16:


----------

